# Verizon backup assistant hand cent doesn't ignore blacklist



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I accidentally signed up for the backup assistant thing and now when I use the ics custom ROMs I get texts from 6250 all the time. I gave up trying to get it deactivated with Verizon but I couldn't. I blacklisted the number but although I don't get pop ups that I'd get from someone that isn't blacklisted i do get notification icons in the status bar still. Does anyone know how to prevent this?


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

If anyone else is having this problem here's what I discovered (or at least what I THINK that I discovered): you have to be connected to internet with a stock Rom (leak is ok) then from computer login to vzw ad then the bu+ can talk to phone then you can turn it off. My problem was that I had cm9 so when vzw server tried to talk to phone it failed. However since I have safe strap I was able to switch back Rio cm9 seamlessly


----------

